# Student Loans.... that's supposed to be for books right? *PIC HEAVY*



## dxgirly (Mar 3, 2010)

Well not in my case. I had extra money from student grants/loans so I did the irresponsible thing and went a bit shopping crazy! Woops!

Looking pretty is a school expense right?

I'll be paying for it after college 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did use my tax return on it too, so I'm not all bad girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anyways, this isn't everything I bought, it's still coming in the mail. I'll be adding more pics as the rest of the stuff comes in.  All comes from the MAC website and sales to me here on Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























































*added 3/3*





*added 3/4*





*added 3/5*


----------



## tepa1974 (Mar 3, 2010)

WOW! Awesome haul!  Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Civies (Mar 3, 2010)

Great haul! Can't wait til my tax return hahah


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 3, 2010)

Tax return well spent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow hope you enjoy


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, love it! Very jealous right now.


----------



## blusherie (Mar 3, 2010)

Great haul! Enjoy your stuff!!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 3, 2010)

wow...great stuff!  i used to do the same thing when i got my student loans!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your choices of brushes is awesome!  all my faves are represented!


----------



## mirauk (Mar 3, 2010)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy Show Orchid, I loves it very muchly


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_wow...great stuff!  i used to do the same thing when i got my student loans!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your choices of brushes is awesome!  all my faves are represented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks I did a lot of research into what brushes were essentials.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm undecided between the 187 and 130 have you used them yet? if so, how'd you like them?


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_i'm undecided between the 187 and 130 have you used them yet? if so, how'd you like them?_

 

I haven't used them yet, but I bought the 130 specifically for the Mineralize Foundation, and the 187 for liquid foundation and setting powder. 

Both are really soft! I think I'm going to love them


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 3, 2010)

girl I did the same thing last semester...have fun with ur goodies!


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 3, 2010)

haha thanks!

I just posted this on MUA and got chewed out for it. I forgot to mention not all of it was from the loan and I definitely used most of my loan for books/rent/gas. Ouch! Not going back there for a while.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 3, 2010)

girl! don't you worry about them (on MUA).. at least you are in school and furthering your education! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and like you said, as long as you used the money for your books/rent etc.. i think it's fine you use the money for whatever you want - it is your money (well you'll be paying it back! LOL)

i'm kinda confused now LOL! so the 130 brush is used for more cream foundations and the 187 is better for liquid foundation - or you just prefer that? i ask because i'm undecided between the two.. and currently use liquid foundation (and powder as well to set - well looking for the perfect liquid foundation and powder).. but yea! 

either way - i love your haul!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 3, 2010)

So jealous of your haul! You reminded me of how much I need to get Nymphette lipglass. It's soooo gorgeous! And you won't regret buying all of those brushes--I never regret it when I do!


----------



## lexielex (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice Haul! I saw ur post on MUA, they are harsh....I'm getting a refund back this week and I am dedicating a few dollas to go to mac etc..lol


----------



## Nicque (Mar 3, 2010)

terrific haul, I wish I got money back at tax time, always owe but at least I don't file until the very last minute on the very last day. Determined to keep my money as long as I can for shopping and other stuff. LOL


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_girl! don't you worry about them (on MUA).. at least you are in school and furthering your education! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and like you said, as long as you used the money for your books/rent etc.. i think it's fine you use the money for whatever you want - it is your money (well you'll be paying it back! LOL)

i'm kinda confused now LOL! so the 130 brush is used for more cream foundations and the 187 is better for liquid foundation - or you just prefer that? i ask because i'm undecided between the two.. and currently use liquid foundation (and powder as well to set - well looking for the perfect liquid foundation and powder).. but yea! 

either way - i love your haul!_

 
Thank you!

Well I bought the smaller 130 specifically for the cream foundation, because it was brought out with that specific foundation, so I figured it was supposed to be used on it. The big difference between the two brushes is the size and how quickly you can cover your face with them. Because the 130 is smaller it takes longer. I've read that some people prefer just to use it for the nose area because it gets to those small spots, and then they use the 187 for the rest of the face. I think you can really use either or, it's all a preference thing.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 4, 2010)

Great haul! You've got all great  stuff!
Don't worry about what other people say, it's your money, you are the one who is paying it back, not them...


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome haul! The Viva Glam wristlet is so cute. I too also agree it's your money, you spend it on what you like and if what you want is MAC then fabulous! Some people need to get off their high horse, life is for living and enjoying.


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_Great haul! You've got all great  stuff!
Don't worry about what other people say, it's your money, you are the one who is paying it back, not them...



_

 

Thank you hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Awesome haul! The Viva Glam wristlet is so cute. I too also agree it's your money, you spend it on what you like and if what you want is MAC then fabulous! Some people need to get off their high horse, life is for living and enjoying._

 

I agree 100%!!!


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry - I don't think Gaga is out in the UK yet so do you buy the wristlet separately or does it come with the lipstick?  I'm kind of guessing separate, right?

LOVE the haul by the way and don't worry about MUA.  It's probably mostly just jealousy. 

YOUR money YOU spend it on what YOU want.


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 5, 2010)

The wristlet comes separately. And thank you!


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, that's a huge haul! Enjoy =)


----------



## future.md90 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lucky girl  and yes beauty is a super important part of every college girls life


----------



## fintia (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh my!!!! enjoy!! great haul.. I have Show Orchid and loves it... looking forward for Two virtues blush!


----------



## Civies (Mar 6, 2010)

This is why I'm so glad for Specktra. Even on other makeup boards I feel like no one understands our obsession other than here ... I agree 100% with what everyone said here. It is YOUR money. No one, even your mother, expects you to dedicate 100% of your money to essentials- that's just unrealistic. It's better to spend your money than on alcohol like other people in school are doing.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 6, 2010)

Ha! I saw your post on MUA and thought they were a little too harsh! I really can't stand the "flow" on that board. Geez its just makeup! Anyways enjoy your stuff.


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 9, 2010)

i'm jealous.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 9, 2010)

That's a lovely haul! I love brushes....


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG great haul!!! I love it! Is this the most you have ever bought at once? Lol when you graduate you will still have this stuff--money well spent!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 10, 2010)

wow! you really did splurge! hee hee. I've used my student loan to buy a desktop


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome haul, I've already pre-spent my entire tax return lol...


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

That's an amazing haul!!


----------



## CynthiRaa (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I think It was money very well spent! xD
I hope you enjoy it all! 
x


----------

